# Relabeling



## glenn12304 (May 14, 2013)

Hi, can anyone recommend a relabeling company in the uk. Looking to have neck tags made. what type of machine make the woven labels are they expensive? thanks Glenn


----------



## johnyrichie (May 31, 2013)

Check out the Marketing | Mix-marketing site about marketing


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

glenn12304 said:


> what type of machine make the woven labels are they expensive? thanks Glenn


They are made with a machine called a loom. I don't think you want to try to do it yourself.


----------

